# Hamilton and District Aquarium Society SPRING AUCTION & FLEA MARKET



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

> Hamilton and District Aquarium Society
> 
> SPRING AUCTION & FLEA MARKET
> 
> ...


Start saving your pennies!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Are you going Kat? Weather permitting, I might get up that way.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll be up for that!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

But of course.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

do we have to sign up to go or can we just go ??


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> do we have to sign up to go or can we just go ??


You can just go.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Since there has been talk of spring auctions, I thought I'd give this a bump.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Its almost here! And I might make it back in time to be there, fingers crossed. Auctions are open to the general public, all you need is a dollar and a dream. Wait, nope that's the New York lotto. All you need is a pulse and some luck! Cash is always helpful as well!  

This is a great opportunity to find rare fish and inverts for an absolute bargin. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam going if I have if I can talk hubby into it and I bet I can.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Hamilton has always been known as one of the better auctions.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope to go!!!


----------



## stratofish (Jun 7, 2006)

BillD, why do you say it is one of the better auctions? Number of people? variety of fish?
I can't wait, hope to pick up some fish to stock the tanks I bought on Boxing Day.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Providing the weather remains good, I should beable to take a ride up there.


----------



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

*whooo hooo*

That is spending money weekend i was going to wait till the brantford auction but thats mortgage week budgets stink. This recessin is so depressin


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

viperblue21 said:


> That is spending money weekend i was going to wait till the brantford auction but thats mortgage week budgets stink. This recessin is so depressin


Well if you do go say hello!


----------



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

i will be wearing my $499 big al's hat


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

viperblue21 said:


> i will be wearing my $499 big al's hat


Look for me. I'll be in a cammo hat. Or listen for me lol. You can't miss the Brooklyn/Long Island accent.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Hamilton Auction*

"You can't miss the Brooklyn/Long Island accent."

Or the one bidding the roof off for those one of a kind "Plecos."

you bringing any of the "SSS" crystal to the auction LOL.

Ole Man


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

novice said:


> "You can't miss the Brooklyn/Long Island accent."
> 
> Or the one bidding the roof off for those one of a kind "Plecos."
> 
> ...


You get what you pay for, and I don't mind parting with cash for quality fish. Nothing wrong with that!  Can't say I recall bidding something through the roof though.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.7is7.com/otto/countdown....or=#CCFFFF&fgcolor=#000000&title=Countdown To
*
Click here! *


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope to get there for a couple hours



> Can't say I recall bidding something through the roof though.


I've seen you spend a few good dollors for fish in the past


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

apisto-nut said:


> I hope to get there for a couple hours
> 
> I've seen you spend a few good dollors for fish in the past


My husband is the through the roof bidder. He doesn't care much for all of the fish except royals, he loves 'em. At least he has good taste!

I don't mind spending allthough the song usually remains the same. I get to the auction have a look around and then hand Charlie and Janet my handbag.  They laugh at me and the day goes on. lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will be there. 13C means a decent ride. But I am so out of shape I will probably flop up the stairs like a fish out of water. I am itching for a great ride


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

2 more days!


----------



## apisto-nut (Jan 27, 2009)

> My husband is the through the roof bidder. He doesn't care much for all of the fish except royals


I think that was THE auction  that I remember


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone from Barrie going


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will see you folks tomorrow.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a bag of alder cones and a light for a marine tank. It was nice, Katalyst was great.... love the new girl.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

I made it for about 2 hours. Picked up 4 albino corys, 2 albino BN plecs, one of those 8 ft jungle vals (yep it really is 8 ft) and 3 red claw shrimp.

Nice auction, lot of folks.


----------



## shaggy (Feb 14, 2009)

Hack02 said:


> I made it for about 2 hours. Picked up 4 albino corys, 2 albino BN plecs, one of those 8 ft jungle vals (yep it really is 8 ft) and 3 red claw shrimp.
> 
> Nice auction, lot of folks.


i remember that 8 ft val and the red claw shrimp


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have val that is over 8 feet in my tank.


----------

